# Recommended supplemental iron dosing for Hi-Tech EI tank?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Was considering adding some supplemental iron dosing via Seachem Flourish Iron. I'm not sure if it's a myth or not that extra iron will augment the color of red plants, but I'm thinking of giving it a try.

Anyone know the proper dose and dosing frequency for a 38 gallon? Should I add the extra iron on trace element dosing days?

Thanks


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the instructions say one cap for 50 gallons, but I'm not sure (you can read it on the label). One of the lines inside the tank is one ml. So, allowing for gravel in your tank, probably 3 lines of the cap, which is 3 ml. 

I have heard the same thing about red plants needing iron.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I will dose as per instructions then when I dose the trace elements. Thanks.

Anyone else dosing iron? How are you doing it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to dose iron, but no longer do it. I found it never achieved the results I wanted. I found that by using the right bulbs and lowering the nitrate level, my plants got redder. Running leaner on the nitrate dosing is documented to enhance reds, but I got some advice from Tom Barr once that was essentially this:

If you want red plants, start with the redness that you want and get lights that enhance that red, make sure you have sufficient CO2 and go lean on the nitrates. I have Ludgwigia repens and Alternathera reineckii that are ruby red now and it's planted in plain sand, no CO2. It's in my discus cube which gets 4x75% water changes a week and I only dose a pinch of KNO3 and about a little metricide.

Sorry for the long dissertation, but one thing I forgot to add. I believe the Flourish iron is EDTA chelated iron, which has a shorter availability for uptake in the water column than DPTA chelated iron. To that end, I tried Tailored Aquatics Amazon Iron and found it gave me better results.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I started dosing Tailored Aquatics iron and Epson salts for a completely different reason, my Downoi was going white at the crowns. It seems to be helping. This is a light-limited high tech tank with EI dosing and new ADA Amazonia. 

I found i got my red plants 'red' by using Geisseman bulbs. I actually get my Blyxa to get red veins by using these bulbs. I suggest the Aquaflora or 6000K Daylight bulbs.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I found i got my red plants 'red' by using Geisseman bulbs. I actually get my Blyxa to get red veins by using these bulbs. I suggest the Aquaflora or 6000K Daylight bulbs.


Cool. I have the same experience using the midday and Aquaflora Giesemann (2 of each) bulbs in my cube.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you want red plants, start with the redness that you want and get lights that enhance that red, make sure you have sufficient CO2 and go lean on the nitrates. I have Ludgwigia repens and Alternathera reineckii that are ruby red now and it's planted in plain sand, no CO2. It's in my discus cube which gets 4x75% water changes a week and I only dose a pinch of KNO3 and about a little metricide.


I'm finding that the plants are getting redder with decreased nitrates, however I decreased the phosphates at the same time. *If I increase phosphates while keeping nitrate the same (no increase) will this impact the color? *
(I guess it depends on the plant, but I'm speaking in general terms.) I want to try to increase the phosphates a bit as I'm having some GSA issues now, and I don't want to increase the CO2 anymore than what it is.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

At some point you'll be limited by the amount of N available, so the P won't matter. I do not believe the plants will get redder. The most impact really will be a bulb change that highlights red, like the Giesemann Aquaflora or the Coralife Colormax. I found the Giesemann made my red plants and fish look amazing.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I will try Giessman bulbs. Will it fit and work with the Hagen Glo HO T5 36 inch fixture? 

I remember getting Gieseman bulbs for a Current USA fixture, but they didn't work, but that may have been partly due to a faulty ballast or endcaps.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using 24" Giesemann bulbs in my retrofit GLO setup, so I don't think there'll be any problems. Try using the Daylight and the Aquaflora together.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Is the Mid-day bulb the daylight bulb you refer to?..... as I don't see a Giesemann daylight bulb on the J&L website..... I see the Aquaflora one there though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, had a brain-fart. You're right, it's midday. With the mix of the 2, you get natural lighting. With just the midday, it's too yellow and with the Aquaflora it is unnaturally pink. Mixing the 2 gives it a nice balance.


----------

